# duda mando inalambrico



## luiwii (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola chicos haber si me podeis resolver una duda,  el mando inalámbrico de Xbox no es bluettoh se comunica de otra manera,  mi duda seria si un mando o periférico inalámbrico de Xbox lo podría volver alambrico a USB,  es decir si soldando un cable aqui y allí se podría ponerle un cable USB y conectarlo al ordenador,  gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2011)

A menos que me equivoque los mandos de Xbox son por radiofrecuencia, y el bluetooth es radiofrecuencia, asi que tecnicamnete si lo es, si no lo es... es por tecnisismos es decir que haya un estandar de transmision o jaladas de esas... 

yo veo dificil que logres hacerlo alambrico, necesitarias diagramas o de menos un tutorial....

busca como hackear un mando xbox en la red....


----------



## luiwii (Oct 23, 2011)

gracias sigo sin encontrar nada,  ya he buscado,  el casa es que me estoy haciendo una batería electrónica,  basada en el hilo de batería con gamepad,  de momento va bien,  el caso es que quiero aprovechar el circuito que lleva la batería de guitarhero de xbox que es sensible a los golpes,  yo no tengo Xbox pero he aprovechado esta batería que me dieron por no tirarla para los platos y pads,  pero viendo que esta batería es sensible al golpe,  me gustaría aprovechar eso,  pero es inalámbrica y no tengo pasta para un adaptador inalámbrico,  se os ocurre alguna idea para aprovechar ese circuito.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2011)

Ya voy entendiendo....

mira vi que preguntaste mas o menos lo mismo en el tema que mencionas, y veo que no te han sacado de dudas y es por la misma razon que te menciono, no es nada facil hacer lo que pretendes...

lo mas facil es que gastes un poco de dinero en un gamepad y lo que necesites segun el hilo, y tires el circuito del xBox.... aprovechando solo los esqueletos de los drums y quizas los piezoelectricos si es que los tiene...

y otro consejo es que no abras temas nuevos si ya has posteado tu inquietud en otro hilo....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 23, 2011)

En teoria la señal entregada por el pad debe ser amplificada y reforzada para entrarlo al micro del mando.

Justo en la patilla del del micro del mando deberias sacar los cables y conectarlo a algun trasto usb, como un teclado o un raton de desguace.

En todo caso es necesario algunos conocimientos de electronica y programacion.


----------



## luiwii (Oct 23, 2011)

okey. gracias por contestar,  no volveré a crear mas hilos sobre el mismo tema,  lo que pasa esque parecía que nadie visitara el anterior hilo y por eso he preguntado,  por cierto lo de la entrada al micro del mando se puede distinguir de alguna manera,  como seria,  porque si supiera donde soldar me tiro a la piscina y sueldo a ver si saco algo,  total el control no lo voy a poder usar si no es asi.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2011)

> por cierto lo de la entrada al micro del mando se puede distinguir de alguna manera, como seria,



una manera es que busques todo lo que parece un circuito integrado y  busques informacion en internet, si encuentras la ficha tecnica y dice que es un microcontrolador , pudiera ser que ya diste con el....

despues necesitarias un osciloscopio o quizas con un multimetro sea suficiente para que veas cual patita cambia de valor al dar un golpe en el tambor(o como se llame)


----------



## luiwii (Oct 24, 2011)

vale voy pillando,  pero ese microcontrolador no sera el que de la sensibilidad al golpe,  porque si cojo la señal que le entra del piezo y la saco del micro solo tendre eso,  el voltage del piezo pero sin la señal que reconoceria el pc,  luego aparte tendría que ver como pasar esa señal a USB para conectarla al pc,  bufff que cacao,  yo no soy muy experto en electrónica y ya me ha costado un poco hacer el circuito de luisur de hilo drum con gamepad aunque al final lo hice funcionar tras mucho investigar para que servia cada componente al final hasta lo he entendido,  pero no se si llegaría mas allá de eso , la verdad es que soy muy cabezon y cuando me propongo algo no paro hasta que lo consigo, y ahora que tengo soldador no quiero parar,  me ha gustado mucho esto de la electrónica y si no me pongo a estudiar es porque no tengo mucho tiempo libre y ya tengo 36 añitos,  asi que por lo menos aspiro ha hacer pequeños proyectos no muy complicados para mi,  que grande es la satisfacción de hacer algo tan delicado con tus manos y que encima funcione,  la verdad me subo por las paredes de gozo,  saludos.


----------



## luiwii (Oct 25, 2011)

Lubeck he estado mirando el pcb y creo que de aqui se podría sacar un USB,  aparte en alguna parte he leído USB,  no puedo indagar mucho mas porque hay una placa encima de otra y hay que separarla pero desoldando,  te subo una foto a ver si de aqui se puede sacar un USB al ordenador y conectarlo alambricamente


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

Mmm.. no creo que fuera USB, pero podria ser una comunicacion serial, ya sea para programar algun micro o  efectivamente para que el mando transmita algo....
el USB normalmente tiene la nomenclatura D+ y D-

todavia lo creo dificil, porque necesitarias el protocolo o tren de pulsos....
esa comunicacion sincrona es algo como esto graficamente....





la linea de datos seria el Data y la linea de reloj seria el Clk...
el 0v y el +v seria la alimentacion, normalmente 5v...

si quieres con el modelo del mando busca en el gogle algo que mencione esa comunicacion serial


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 25, 2011)

Se puedes usar el adaptador del mando de xbox a pc. Es inalambrico y no es muy caro.


----------



## luiwii (Oct 25, 2011)

Veis por aqui pone USB,  yo creo que se podría conseguir algo no,  y no compro el adaptador porque lo venden con un mando y son 50 euros,  demasiado para mi,  aparte me encabezonado con esto.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

pues tampoco creo, si no tiene un Claro D+ y un D- por ahi cerca....

ahi dice que es Vcc y 0V, el Vcc es Voltage colector colector o sea alimentacion imagino que +5v, el 0v podria decirse que es tierra...

le voy mas al uTX y uRX de un ladito, que es una comunicacion serial asincrona.... y quizas y remotamente quizas conectandolo al puerto serial de la compu y un max232, pudiera verse si pasa algo por ahi...

de verdad amigo, no es por desilucionarte ni mucho menos, pero no creo que valga la pena el esfuerzo.... ojala y alguien aporte algo que yo desconozca... en cuanto a esos circuitos...


----------



## luiwii (Oct 25, 2011)

gracias amigos por aguantarme seguiré investigando,  se descubro algo lo pondré enseguida


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

Mmm... me quede pensando con eso del Utx y Urx....

mira el usb normalmente se representa asi...






y si quizas el UTX sea el D+ y el URX sea el D-...
esa "U" me parece extraña antes del TX y el RX 

*pero yo ni de chiste apostaria un puerto de mi PC a eso* 

si tienes un concentrador HUB y lo conectas ahi ... ??? te la jugarias...
(o discretamente te llevas tu drummer a un ciber y pues el tipico ."... nooooop ,ya estaba asi cuando yo llegue!!!" )


----------



## luiwii (Oct 25, 2011)

un concentrador hub te refieres a un USB Cuñado varios puertos,  asi se joderia es hub y no el pc,  o sino que podría perder

estoy buscando en Google lo de utx y urx pero esta todo e ingles,  y no me entero pero parece ser que es aliga de Wireless,  quizás tengas razon


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

> un concentrador hub te refieres a un USB Cuñado varios puertos, asi se joderia es hub y no el pc, o sino que podría perder



Sip.... me refiero al que tiene varios puertos a uno solo del pc...

si falla algo podrias perder uno o varios puertos de tu PC....



> estoy buscando en Google lo de utx y urx pero esta todo e ingles, y no me entero pero parece ser que es aliga de Wireless, quizás tengas razon



pon la liga de lo que dices que esta en ingles....
yo no encontre nada....


----------



## luiwii (Oct 26, 2011)

PDF] UNIVERSAL RECEIVER (uRx) 
The Universal Receiver (uRx) is also used to remotely trigger the … When used as a data receiver for the uTx (repeater) or Keypad, connect 12 volts … out the program pads on the PCB. The program … 
www.roboguard.co.za/index.php , es parte de un pdf que baje haber si lo puedo poner entero

Connecting the Transmitter (UTX-1). 9 ..... The UWL-l consists of the UTX-l USB Transmitter, which plugs into a USB port on your. PC and ...... EI UWL-l utiliza la banda de frecuencia de 2.4GHz. … 
a248.e.akamai.net/../580UWL1.PDF , esto tambien lo vi,  tiene pinta que es la frecuencia que comunica inalambricamente con el pc,  vamos no estoy muy puesto en el tema,  corrigeme si me equivoco,  pues he visto varios aparatos que usan ese protocolo,  como micrófonos inalámbricos de sony y walky talkies , se escribe asi no,  si fuera la comunicacion inalámbrica no se podría poner como data + y data - , esque utx. creo que envia y urx recibe la señal,  gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2011)

Segun lo que leo, no nos sirve para nada ese uTx  y el uRX, y si Tx es la tranmision, y el Rx es la recepcion en serie asincrona.... 
o sea que ni para que conectarlo al USB ni al paralelo del PC..


----------



## luiwii (Oct 26, 2011)

Gracias lubeck en encontrado en el pcb 4 puntos mas , estos tal vez si sean pone +v2c que seria el cable rojo del usb , clk que sera el reloj de frecuencia o algo asi no y seria el verde , data que son los datos que envia y seria el blanco y 0v que seria el negro , corrigeme si me equiboco , el que no encuentro es el data + data - , seran los que te he puesto de clk como data- y data como data + , ahora no te puedo poner fotos porque las hago con el movil y no lo tengo aqui pero encuanto pueda te las pongo , gracias tio por aguantarme.

perdon el data + seria el verde y el clk seria el blanco , ya me voy liando ,jajajajajaja.

Hola mira un conector ps2 si lleva un pin con clk , tal vez por ahi tambien pueda atacar , he encontrado el pcb del antiguo cerebro de guitar hero el world tour pero esta separado del joystick en este que tengo yo esta todo unido

mira este es el antiguo

este es el tren de pulsos de que me hablabas verdad , creo que voy por buen camino, gracias a ti colega , como ves no tengo mucha idea pero me encanta trastear y aprender , el por eso de mi cabezoneria en esto , ya se que me sale mejor ir y pillarme un adaptador , pero la satisfaccion y el reto no es lo mismo , gracias tio.

Mira ahí estan en la parte de abajo ala derecha,  que opinas


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2011)

es +v2c  o +v I2C, el I2C tambien es una comunicacion serial sincrona y no es compatible con el ps2, necesitarías también los protocolos i2c. esos protocolos solo proporciona el fabricante...


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 26, 2011)

Veo que eres español. Te paso la pagina donde compre mi adaptador.
http://www.opirata.com/xbox-receptor-mando-inalambrico-windows-bulk-p-4882.html


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2011)

si no estan tan caros, 11+envio?

yo tambien digo que lo compres, y ya hasta ganado sales, va a funcionar tu bateria y ya aprendiste que no es tan facil


----------



## luiwii (Oct 26, 2011)

Gracias lubeck es verdad pone v+ ic2,  mi gozo en un pozo,  bueno creo que va siendo hora de rendirme,  gracias compañeros por vuestro apoyo,  por cierto cansi22 en la pagina que me diste esta muy bien de precio pero no hay stock,  como en muchas otras


----------

